# what is your method of tasting pipe tobacco?



## Geist (Nov 29, 2007)

I am unable to taste pipe smoke as it comes into my mouth, and can only taste it when blowing it out my nose, or after my mouth is clear and I "funnel" it through my mouth passage.

how do you taste pipe smoke? can you taste it immediately?


----------



## GreatBonsai (Jun 30, 2008)

I taste tobacco as I would wine. Hold the stronger puffs in my mouth for a bit longer than normal. Kind of 'swish' the smoke back and forth... Sounds a bit strange, but it works. Of course, there's also the aftertaste, which I taste after blowing out, just like with wine (well, I swallow the wine, of course):tu


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

I voted for the "blowing it out my nose" choice, but you really needed a combo of the first 2.

What I do is.......

I also let the smoke "linger" for several seconds in my mouth before exhaling slowly. On about every 5th or 6th puff, after exhaling about half the smoke from my mouth, I close my mouth and swallow the remaining smoke, then exhale through my nose. I get a more indepth taste of the flavors that way. I smoke a cigar the same way.


----------



## Geist (Nov 29, 2007)

does anyone find the fact that when the smoke is in my mouth I can't taste a thing strange?


----------



## dogsplayinpoker (Jan 23, 2007)

GreatBonsai said:


> just like with wine (well, I swallow the wine, of course):tu


Barbarian!! You mean to say you don't swill 'n' spit?

I use the "wine method" as well. Draw the tobacco in and let it hang in my mouth for a second or two, then exhale.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Snorking (nose smoking). It's all in the nose.


----------



## HoopleHead (Jun 25, 2008)

Geist said:


> how do you taste pipe smoke? can you taste it immediately?


Now this is intriguing! I haven't ever really thought about how I taste the smoke. I do know that as the smoke is exiting the bit and entering my mouth, the tip of my tongue is right there in the stream, wiggling around so the smoke hits it, top and bottom. Sometimes I hold smoke in my mouth for a time, then it exits either right back out through the pipe (what we call breathing through the pipe) or I let small amounts out on either side of the bit that floats up and suck IN through my nose... and that part goes right into my lungs. I definitely get a lot of taste, but I'll just have to think about it as I'm doing it to see what actually causes which sensation.


----------



## GreatBonsai (Jun 30, 2008)

dogsplayinpoker said:


> Barbarian!! You mean to say you don't swill 'n' spit?
> 
> I use the "wine method" as well. Draw the tobacco in and let it hang in my mouth for a second or two, then exhale.


Swill & Spit is for sissies. If you don't spit, even the worst wine tastes good later in the night!


----------



## TheRealBonger (Sep 7, 2007)

DSturg369 said:


> I voted for the "blowing it out my nose" choice, but you really needed a combo of the first 2.
> 
> What I do is.......
> 
> I also let the smoke "linger" for several seconds in my mouth before exhaling slowly. On about every 5th or 6th puff, after exhaling about half the smoke from my mouth, I close my mouth and swallow the remaining smoke, then exhale through my nose. I get a more indepth taste of the flavors that way. I smoke a cigar the same way.


:tpd: I was hoping I could pick more than one choice on this vote, but this is almost dead on for me. :tu


----------



## Davetopay (Jan 19, 2008)

I tend to be a "side smoker", for lack of a better term. I almost always have my pipe hanging from the left corner of my mouth, thus directing the incoming smoke across a large portion of my pallate as it is drawn in. Some times I just puff away mindlessly and let the flavors fall where they may, other times I will try to direct the smoke to different parts of my mouth to accentuate different flavors in the tobacco. This is just the start though.....

Some tobaccos I like to push out through my nose, some will get an occasional french inhale, and some I will let get a non- puff draft that occurs while breathing with the stem in my mouth.


----------



## Geist (Nov 29, 2007)

Davetopay said:


> I tend to be a "side smoker", for lack of a better term. I almost always have my pipe hanging from the left corner of my mouth,


this is exactly what I do. Unfortunately, I can't taste anything until I take the pipe out of my mouth!

I wonder why this is...


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

Geist said:


> does anyone find the fact that when the smoke is in my mouth I can't taste a thing strange?


Not really dude. When I have to take medicine that tastes bad I can't taste it until I'm done swallowing then I get the flavor rush......... yuk!


----------



## Geist (Nov 29, 2007)

Mad Hatter said:


> Not really dude. When I have to take medicine that tastes bad I can't taste it until I'm done swallowing then I get the flavor rush......... yuk!


is it not amazing that we can split an atom and put a man on the moon, but we can't make a cough syrup that tastes good or a vitamin that doesn't feels gritty?


----------



## smokinmojo (Jan 24, 2005)

I mix it up pretty much every time i smoke. Sometimes i draw/puff with little regard to the smoke. Sometimes i swish. Sometimes i puff/swish/snork. Thats when i know a tobacco is really groovin. 

p


----------



## Geist (Nov 29, 2007)

smoking a lovely bowl of PA Dutch Treat by Boswell right now.

tasting the _slightest_ bit of sweet (it might be heat) when i have my tongue near the stem. otherwise I blow through the nose once every 20 puffs and do my funnell technique.

very tasty.


----------



## yellowgoat (Apr 27, 2008)

_I taste the tobacco through blowing it out my nose_


----------



## joshmickelson (Jul 8, 2008)

I mix it up between french inhaling and just letting it linger in my mouth.


----------



## smokehouse (Jan 31, 2007)

Mister Moo said:


> Snorking (nose smoking). It's all in the nose.


:tpd:


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

smokinmojo said:


> I mix it up pretty much every time i smoke. Sometimes i draw/puff with little regard to the smoke. Sometimes i swish. Sometimes i puff/swish/snork. Thats when i know a tobacco is really groovin.
> 
> p


starting to really disturb me in how many things we do the same

I mean REALLY....


----------



## Geist (Nov 29, 2007)

Had a less than stellar smoke tonight after the best one of my life/career last night.

Difference: last night my pipe was freshly cleaned. Tonight it was with one day's residue in it. I think there is something to be said for how much of a difference a clean pipe can make.


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2008)

EvanS said:


> starting to really disturb me in how many things we do the same
> 
> I mean REALLY....


Really Evan, you know once you get to that point things just fall into place.

I'm with these gents, really depends on what i'm smoking.


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

I have found that it really depends on the blend. VaPers I taste more in my mouth. Anything with Latakia in it I taste more when I blow out through the nose.


----------



## Mr.Lordi (May 20, 2007)

Geist said:


> this is exactly what I do. Unfortunately, I can't taste anything until I take the pipe out of my mouth!
> 
> I wonder why this is...


I can't taste anything until I blow the smoke out of my mouth. I am not so good with the "sallow and blow out your nose" method, cause I accidentally do sallow it and nearly gag to death on the smoke. Granted I have only tried this nose method with cigars, but I am too afraid to attempt it again. It burns I tell you, BURNS!!!!! lol


----------

